# Newbie 240l juwel no filter or heater needed advice



## Rhisarx (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys 

I have seen the most beautiful tank for sale and am putting logistics into place to get it to me. 

I've never had one this big and want to make sure I do it properly .

I need advice on 
A filter
Heater
It comes with new lights.

And the best way to establish a beautiful healthy tropical tank .


----------



## Rhisarx (Aug 17, 2020)

This is it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rhisarx said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have seen the most beautiful tank for sale and am putting logistics into place to get it to me.
> 
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the forum.

I take it the tank in the picture is a display copy?

Filter - for a tank that size, you'll be better off with an external/canister filter. I have a Fluval 306 and have had a a couple of Eheims over the years. Both are decent makes.

As for heaters, you'll need either a single 300w or two 150w.

Do you know you'll also need a decent test kit such as the NT Labs or API liquid test kits?

Do you know about fishless cycling?


----------

